# 8 babies need forever homes in Ohio!



## buckeyegirl

Hi!

I recently adopted a sweet rat that gave birth to 12 babies. I am still searching for homes for 8 of them! They are super sweet- they have been handled since birth. They will be ready to go to their new homes next week. I am located near Cleveland, though I am meeting someone in Columbus, so I would be able to meet up around that area as well! 










































The girls from left to right:

1. Agouti, berkshire, smooth, top ear
2. Agouti hooded, rex, top ear- she has only one eye, was born that way, but she does just fine! 
3. Himalayan, smooth fur, top ear
4. Black, hooded, double rex, top ear 
5. Himalayan, rex, dumbo
6. Himalayan, rex, top ear



















The twin boys are both Himalayan, smooth fur, top ear.



I have more pictures if you are interested! Thanks for looking!


----------



## kksrats

Just a question: why are you referring to the black hooded as double rex?


----------



## buckeyegirl

I thought that was the name for when they are not fully hairless, but sometimes have blad patches.


----------



## kksrats

Unless both parents were rex then you wouldn't have double rex. Rex pups can go through awkward phases that make them look patchy as they grow, but the hair typically evens out in consistency once their adult coat comes in. I was just curious since the pup just looks like a single rex.


----------



## buckeyegirl

I'm not quite sure about the dad but the mom is rex. And one of the boys (that already has a home so isn't pictured) is missing the fur on his back, and she is starting to thin out more than the others. Thanks for the info!


----------



## kksrats

Might be possible that dad was a rex. It's frustrating not knowing sometimes lol If he was rex, the litter should be 1/4 smooth, 1/4 double and 1/2 single. I hope you're able to find great homes for them all. I'd be so tempted to take one of those cuties if I was closer


----------



## Mojojuju

I just flipped through those with my husband and we almost packed our bags and quit our jobs and headed to Ohio. So adorable! Just the montage I needed to see after a long, hard day.

Hope the cuties find their homes soon! 

...and if you're headed down to Florida...


----------



## buckeyegirl

Aw haha Too bad FL was so far away!


----------



## Rubi

When about are you meeting in Columbus? I see this was posted on the 24th of Aug so you might have already gone...


----------



## buckeyegirl

I will be in Columbus this Saturday (the 5th)I can try to do another trip if that doesn't work for you though.


----------



## buckeyegirl

I am still looking for homes for 5 babies! They will be six weeks tomorrow. 











































Girls-
1. Himalayan, smooth fur, top ear
2. Black, hooded, double rex, top ear 
3. Himalayan, rex, dumbo
4. Himalayan, rex, top ear












Boys-

1. Himalayan, smooth fur, top ear.


----------



## mis.kay

Who do you have left from here? I also sent you a message.


----------



## crow

Are you still looking for homes? I have 2 girls and could use 2 more. I sent you a message


----------

